# ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices*** Update with review



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

So today I watched EnKore's new video on these brushes:

Watch the video here

So I went to the website (Coastal Scents) and bought a few brushes there. I can't believe how cheap they are!! They have some natural bristle brushes, and some synthetic ones. And yes, they do international shipping.

They have a MAC 187 lookalike, and a  MAC 134 lookalike! I bought both of those, plus a bunch of others! They have some synthetic, and some natural fiber brushes, they even have a pink kabuki brush with pink bristles! How cute.

I can't wait to get the order, just wanted to let you people know if you're looking for some cheaper alternatives. I just sent them a email before with a question, and I got a response about 5 minutes later, wow.

Has anyone else ordered from them? What did you think of their brushes?


Oh btw, their website is very slow at the moment because apparently the server is overloaded. But it's worth the wait, imo.


----------



## saspearia (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

wow thanks for this, I've been looking for some good quality brushes but minus the MAC price tag. Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## n_c (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Sound like a good deal. Lets us know how you like them and how they compare. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I saw his video this morning also!! : ) and I had to jump on there and get some new brushes.  I was floored that they are so cheap.
So excited!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

i saw his video last night and i tried going on the website, but it was taking forever to load so i closed the browser cuz it was pissing me off..


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

yeah it takes a bit longer to load, but i am on a very fast connection so it wasn't _that _bad. Maybe try back later?

PS: It might work better when you try at a time when not all the USA people are online, if that's possible. It worked relatively ok for me because of the time change. (lol - you can always order brushes at 3am, haha.)


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

yeah i will. i want the 134 lookalike


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I saw the enkore vid yesterday also but when I went on the website it had crashed! I'll try again today


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I've ordered from them, twice. Their brushes are ok... 2 smelled so bad! My badger brush bled like no tomorrow and shed so badly. If you get the mmu dispensing brush, make sure to open it from the top instead of the bottom. The brush nor the site indicated where the opening is. After 2 bad haul experience from them, I'm never ordering again. It might be different for others, I just got lucky with a crappy batch...

Figure I'd add it, but here is a picture of it from my blog of one of their brushes. Hope this helps.


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Ohhh I ordered that badger brush....it bled the color? Like everytime you washed it, or only the 1st time? How was it for using?

Well, I guess I'll see when they get here.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Ohhh I ordered that badger brush....it bled the color? Like everytime you washed it, or only the 1st time? How was it for using?

Well, I guess I'll see when they get here._

 
It bled during every wash and it dried with bleeding brush stains as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't even bother to try it on my face because every time I swiped it on my hands, I got black stains from it so I threw it out. The smell from it was also unbearable. I contacted the website owners about it. I'm hope you guys get a good batch, I haven't had much luck with them


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Oh yuck!! Oh no, I hope mine doesn't do that as well...


----------



## mae13 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Is it like the goat-hair smell, or eww-something-died-in-here smell?


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I saw his video too! Please let us know how that 187 dupe compares to MAC's for liquid foundation! I have a 187SE and looking to upgrade to a full-size so I'm wondering how this one is first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW my 187se bleeds blue-black dye EVERY time I wash it and I've had it since November, and it's shed so much that it's no longer as full and dense


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Is it like the goat-hair smell, or eww-something-died-in-here smell?_

 
Mine smelled like dirty wet dog. My first purchase from them was the flat top buffer brush with black handle and it took me over a week of constant washing to get the smell out. I decided to keep it because it didn't shed like the badger did. Downfall is it took me awhile to convince myself to use it when it had the strong foul odor. I was told I might of gotten a bad batch, but twice in a row was rather disappointing and annoying on my end.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Well that's not cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Were they not able to refund if you sent them back the brush?


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Yeah apparently the brushes have a 3 month warranty, but that's not really useful for overseas buyers because shipping it back would cost more than the price of the brush. Oh well, I'm just gonna hope for the best and see how they are, I will post a review when I get it. The other reviews on the website are all positive so far so maybe you did just get a bad batch?


----------



## mae13 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

That's what I'm hoping. I've been eyeing those brushes since this morning too!

I'd love to read your reviews once you get them.


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

i got costal scents mica powders and then i wasnt sure what to do with them i have them still they are  very pretty colors someday i will figure out something to do with them.... the brushes i dont use i try to get ones that other people recommend cuz i have sooo much invested in them.... i have brushes that are 20 yrs old.... i really think you get what you pay for....


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

i saw his video this morning and and i automatically went on the website to check it out. brushes are really cheap and totally affordable. 
i bought a couple of them to check them out, i figure if i have a good experience w them i figure i'll buy more. 
then again im kinda scared now bc of the bleed incident /=


----------



## astronaut (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Has anyone tried the synthetic brush set? It's only $20! I'm guessing the smell of wet dog might not apply to synthetics?


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yeah apparently the brushes have a 3 month warranty, but that's not really useful for overseas buyers because shipping it back would cost more than the price of the brush. Oh well, I'm just gonna hope for the best and see how they are, I will post a review when I get it. The other reviews on the website are all positive so far so maybe you did just get a bad batch?_

 
That is the main reason why I did not bother doing an exchange/return, they had asked me to cover s&h... makes no sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wrote reviews for the brushes I got, they did not publish it so go figure... *sigh* Guess they will only publish good reviews, which is kinda sad... but hey that's advertising hehe


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_That is the main reason why I did not bother doing an exchange/return, they had asked me to cover s&h... makes no sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wrote reviews for the brushes I got, they did not publish it so go figure... *sigh* Guess they will only publish good reviews, which is kinda sad... but hey that's advertising hehe_

 
Yeah I thought about that, that's lame. I checked some other reviews on MUA message boards, it's better to get it from an independent source not affiliated with the company I guess!

I'll let you guys know how I fare with the brushes once they are received, could take between 6-10 days tho til they arrive since it's overseas.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I just saw his video yesterday and ordered immediately! I love their shipping options...I chose the USPS First Class cos it's the cheapest and I reckon quite reliable.  I ordered the 187 dupe, pink kabuki and buffer brush.  I was supposed to order the 134 dupe brush but at the time it was out of stock.  Now it is in stock and will be making another order along with a few others.  Their make-up cases are pretty cute too! But I think shipping costs would be pretty high for them.

^Misschievous, what kind of s&h did you pick? 6-10 days sounds fairly quick!


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_I just saw his video yesterday and ordered immediately! I love their shipping options...I chose the USPS First Class cos it's the cheapest and I reckon quite reliable.  I ordered the 187 dupe, pink kabuki and buffer brush.  I was supposed to order the 134 dupe brush but at the time it was out of stock.  Now it is in stock and will be making another order along with a few others.  Their make-up cases are pretty cute too! But I think shipping costs would be pretty high for them.

^Misschievous, what kind of s&h did you pick? 6-10 days sounds fairly quick!_

 
I think it was called USPS International Priority

I think there was a cheaper option too, International First Class or something like that, but there's no time given how long that takes.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yeah I thought about that, that's lame. I checked some other reviews on MUA message boards, it's better to get it from an independent source not affiliated with the company I guess!_

 
What did you find on MUA? I tried looking for reviews and couldn't spot any. I do not have the 'net-fu today.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Here is a review by Ally aka makeupsquare. Shes also a specktra member and she did a review on them.

YouTube - Coastal Scents Brushes Review!!

After seeing this, I am glad I didn't buy them.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Here is a review by Ally aka makeupsquare. Shes also a specktra member and she did a review on them.

YouTube - Coastal Scents Brushes Review!!

After seeing this, I am glad I didn't buy them._

 
I saw her vid too... 

I honestly feel like Enkore has a personal deal with the site owners. I miss how more personal he used to be on his first vids. Now I feel like he's kinda commercial. It could just be me having these feelings. Ally seems to always be sincere about her vids, that's what I love about her


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I saw her vid too... 

I honestly feel like Enkore has a personal deal with the site owners. I miss how more personal he used to be on his first vids. Now I feel like he's kinda commercial. It could just be me having these feelings. Ally seems to always be sincere about her vids, that's what I love about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'v noticed that change in him as well and TBH I don't watch a lot of his vids anymore. They kinda have lost its touch. He is a great guy with awesome ideas. He's truly an artist and I have learned soo much from him! But I think by doing these vids and reviews on certain products for these sites, its mainly for promotional purposes. I do think a lot of people feel the same way though because I have read people saying the same thing.
[email protected] shes so adorable and honest.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Here is a review by Ally aka makeupsquare. Shes also a specktra member and she did a review on them.

YouTube - Coastal Scents Brushes Review!!

After seeing this, I am glad I didn't buy them._

 
Thanks for sharing that vid - her review was very helpful!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I saw her vid too... 

I honestly feel like Enkore has a personal deal with the site owners. I miss how more personal he used to be on his first vids. Now I feel like he's kinda commercial. It could just be me having these feelings. Ally seems to always be sincere about her vids, that's what I love about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree. He also has a deal with Overall Beauty with the sale of their Magic Lash products.  

With the brushes, I don't think he actually even took the time to review some of the brushes (like use them for at least a week etc).  He has another video now where he reviewed the eye and lip brushes of Coastal Scents and some of them are even still in their plastic.  I felt like that video was more of a commercial than an objective review.  Oh well, the brushes are still really cheap that I still don't regret my purchase (hopefully cos I haven't gotten them yet).


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I saw her vid too... 

I honestly feel like Enkore has a personal deal with the site owners. I miss how more personal he used to be on his first vids. Now I feel like he's kinda commercial. It could just be me having these feelings. Ally seems to always be sincere about her vids, that's what I love about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree with you.  I love Enkore, but lately it's like he's an infomercial.  Like with his mascara thing?  And you mention his name for a discount?  And the website pops up on the bottom of the screen?  It didn't even look good when he applied it on himself.  And even with these brushes.  It seemed too good to be true, especially how soft he said they were (for that price??? no way).  And then he said the part about mentioning him, and it became clear...It's kinda disappointing, but I guess I should be happy that he's doing well... I dunno.  I miss the old Enkore


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I saw EnKore's video and the Italian Badger brush really caught my interest because I had seen a similar one at Crown brushes.  I think I'll still grab it if the s&h isn't too much.  I don't mind the length or size of that brush.  In Ally's video she kept comparing the brushes to that janky lil' BE brush, which I hate, so I will keep a somewhat open mind since the size and weight were her only issues with the brush I want.


----------



## user79 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Here is a review by Ally aka makeupsquare. Shes also a specktra member and she did a review on them.

YouTube - Coastal Scents Brushes Review!!

After seeing this, I am glad I didn't buy them._

 

Besides the last brush, her review doesn't seem too bad, I think it comes down to personal preference. I mean it is obvious to me the quality of these brushes will not be the same as MAC or BB or Shu brushes, sure. But for the price, I don't think you can really uphold it to the same standard.

I'm still looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Besides the last brush, her review doesn't seem too bad, I think it comes down to personal preference. I mean it is obvious to me the quality of these brushes will not be the same as MAC or BB or Shu brushes, sure. But for the price, I don't think you can really uphold it to the same standard.

I'm still looking forward to receiving mine._

 
I wasn't put off by her descriptions of the first two brushes - the softness is not necessarily a bad quality. Depends what you're using it for. And as a personal preference, I like brushes that feel more substantial in my hand (like silverware!).

However, the production quality seems uneven. So I guess you're taking something of a chance ordering? That's too bad.

It is possible to manufacture less expensive brushes that are still terrific (the reviews of the Alima brushes would seem to indicate this, for example), but with rock-bottom prices, you might be sacrificing some degree of quality-control, you know?


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I saw her vid too... 

I honestly feel like Enkore has a personal deal with the site owners. I miss how more personal he used to be on his first vids. Now I feel like he's kinda commercial. It could just be me having these feelings. Ally seems to always be sincere about her vids, that's what I love about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh my... I noticed that too when I saw his vid (before this thread started). Online make-up celebrity getting endorsed by make-up companies... *sighs*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Besides the last brush, her review doesn't seem too bad, I think it comes down to personal preference. I mean it is obvious to me the quality of these brushes will not be the same as MAC or BB or Shu brushes, sure. But for the price, I don't think you can really uphold it to the same standard.

I'm still looking forward to receiving mine._

 
No you can't. I think her review was great. But I would rather buy a brush that would last me 5 lifetimes than 5 uses before it starts falling apart on me. MAC isn't the only brand that has great brushes but they are one of the many that will last you a long time. I have Essence of Beauty Brushes that I use everyday and with each use, it feels brand new and just as soft. They haven't fallen apart on me. And they are dirt cheap for great quality!

Anyway good luck with the CS brushes and if you could do a review on them, we all would really appreciate it =)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I just put in an order just to try out these brushes.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

In his latest video EnKore goes to great lengths to say that they aren't MAC brushes, the quality is not that of MAC brushes and that if you want a MAC brush feel free to purchase them.  LOL.  He also says that he wouldn't bother to waste time making a video if he didn't like the brushes.  I guess he got a lot of feedback about his endorsement of these brushes.

YouTube - Paddle Brush & Badgers


----------



## breechan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I'm a pretty strong believer in "you get what you pay for". Thus, I'm pretty skeptical about these brushes. I'll definitely wait to hear what everyone has to say about these brushes a few months down the line.

 I think art store brushes (like Loew Cornell etc) are probably the better deal considering that they are cheaper than MAC, but of a pretty high quality.

For now, I'll remain a skeptic about these CS brushes.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_In his latest video EnKore goes to great lengths to say that they aren't MAC brushes, the quality is not that of MAC brushes and that if you want a MAC brush feel free to purchase them.  LOL.  He also says that he wouldn't bother to waste time making a video if he didn't like the brushes.  I guess he got a lot of feedback about his endorsement of these brushes.

YouTube - Paddle Brush & Badgers_

 
LOL I was watching his vid 2 mins ago on that. He is probably reading all the comments on here.
But truthfully speaking, they ARE great alternatives for people who don't want to dent their pockets for a higher quality and expensive brush. And they can't be compared to high end brands either. I just think its pointless to buy a brush really cheap with cheap quality when you know you won't use it much or at all.
Art Brushes and Essence of Beauty Brushes from CVS are cheap in price but great quality. No one ever complains about them because they work well.


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I think it's fine if Enkore reccomends those brushes, I mean he probably does like them otherwise he wouldn't plug them. And why shouldn't he get credit for all the business he's probably thrown to Coastal Scents? In the end, each person must decide for themselves what to buy, I don't think it's fair that people are responding negatively to his video, I mean he has plugged other products before. I still haven't received mine but I ordered 7 different ones, I'll be sure to post a review once I have received, washed, and used them. And I am in no way affiliated with CS or any other make-up company so my review will be fair and neutral.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think it's fine if Enkore reccomends those brushes, I mean he probably does like them otherwise he wouldn't plug them. And why shouldn't he get credit for all the business he's probably thrown to Coastal Scents?_

 
I don't see it as being all that different from what beauty editors do, in magazines. They get wooed and free product is shoved at them, all in the hopes that it will net a favorable review in the magazine. (And that's not even commenting on the synergy between the advertisement spreads in the magazine and the products that just 'happen' to be mentioned in the beauty columns.) 

But I guess that's a line for people. Maybe it feels like he's 'selling out' by being like any other beauty editor or blogger?


----------



## makeupsquare (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

First of all I would thank all of those who appreciated my review on those brushes. As I said in the video that I bought them before Enkore made the video so my reviews had nothing to do with his. I read on specktra about these brushes and wanted to give these brushes a try.
Since unlike youtube I dont have a time limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will be more specific about these brushes. I am putting all the cons and pros on the brushes quality,functionality and effectiveness and not in comparision with high end brushes to be fair.

Pros:

1)  These brushes are quite cheap.
2)   They are extremely soft no doubt about that.
3)   Great customer service, since they said that they will refund my money if I ship them back .
4)   Minimal shedding (which is normal), No bleeding, no Foul smell that would make them unbearable to use.


Cons:
1) One brush (the bronzer one) had shedding and was loose from the ferrule so the glue was coming off. Horrible brush, will not pay a dime for it. But this could be just a bad batch so not sure if the brush is really that bad or I was just unlucky.
2) Although the skunk brush was so soft just like the rest of brushes, it worked against its functionality. Skunk brush has to be a lil stiff yet be soft so that its not too harsh to use but stiff enough to stipple. Thats why its made with duo fibre so it has the softness yet it can stipple and buff. But you can def use this brush for msf, powder blushes etc where the products are light enough.
3)  They are long to where its irritating. I was comparing it with BE brush (I hate that brush too) only to show the size diff not to comapre the quality etc, since most of us own BE brushes and can get  better picture of the size difference. I know that craft brushes are long too but since they are so thin that I  can chop them off if I want to.
4) They are freaking heavy. Please tell me if you get these brushes and compare the weight with your other cosmetic or even craft brushes and correct me if I am wrong. Enkore said in his last vid that buffing brushes aka kabukis need thick handle and I so agree, I am a mineral foundation user and own lots of kabukis and love the thick handle but they are all light. While CS brushes are heavy to where I got tired of buffing with it (and I am not some delicate girl) I kid you not its like 5 times heavier.


I wanted to love these brushes, after all who doesnot want to save money.


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I ordered 14 brushes from coastal scents for like 42 bucks plus 6 in shipping.  I will say they did have very fast shipping, but maybe thats just because I am 1 state away.  I was really hoping that the bristles on the 187 dupe would be a tad bit firmer than they are.  Can't really use it to apply liquid foundation, but its still seems to be a decent brush.  I really like the buffer brush, its very dense, but did have a funky smell.  And the rest of the brushes, well they aren't really bad but you get pay for. My advice is, if you want to give them a try then just do it.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Where we would be without Koren this guy is amazing 
I went on the site too and ordered some brushes ($1.99 for an all over eyeshadow brush?! HELLOOO!!)
Wow... I was floored by these prices. I dont think I can buy another MAC brush again 
I also bought the 187 dupe I am curious how it will compare my MAC and QUO one. You cant have too many of these since they are a bitch to clean and can be used for so many different applications
Thanks Miss & Koren!


----------



## alienman (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I'm sheepish to admit that I'm probably the culprit who peer-pressured ilurvemakeup into buying her brushes TWICE from CS b/c of how much I raved and gushed over them.  At this point, though, I'm ambivalent.  

It wasn't until she pointed the smell out that I noticed this rather pungent wet-animal smell right after washing it.  Prior to this, I was a HUGE fan of the deluxe buffer (flat-top) because it's ridiculously cheap but so soft and it NEVER sheds.  I recall someone here saying they couldn't believe their brushes could be that soft for those prices, but they really are!  The deluxe buffer feels like a spa session.

The smell really got to me, though, and I sent an e-mail to Steve, co-founder of CS.  He promised he'd talk to the manufacturer.  This is a family-run business, btw, and Steve and Kathy, the founders, do all of the interaction w/the consumers.  I frequent their website forum and it's so obvious that they do their best to help their customers.  I even got gently reprimanded by them for not washing my brushes right after recieving them!  Based on the prices of their brushes, their accessibility for their customers and their exceptional customer service, I'm sure they've already been rather popular long before EnKore's video.

Their skunk brush is the first skunk brush I've ever tried so I couldn't give you a comparision or a very objective review.  There IS some shedding but I find it to be minimal and hardly a problem- then again, I only use this for heavily pigmented blushes like Everyday Minerals Sunday Brunch.  Around the 3rd time washing it, I noticed there was some bleeding in color.  

I also have their Angle Chisel Powder Brush and I haven't found any problems w/this one so far.  

I do want to point out that I'm SUPER CHEAP and dirt poor.  I mean, I've been eyeing the Everyday Minerals flat-top buffer but, even though it's only 10 bucks, I keep thinking "that's twice the cost of Coastal Scents~!" and that's why I'm so reluctant.  Until I find ways to improve my means, I'll never be able to justify dropping forty bucks for one brush.  

With that in mind, for what I'm paying, I think Coastal Scents brushes suit my needs.  I still have yet to hear of a stippling brush that matches up to the MAC 187.  From what I hear, even the LE one lacks in quality in comparison, so I'm under the impression that there is a good reason why the 187 is so expensive.  Until it becomes less painful for me to even think about spending half a Ben Franklin on one makeup brush, though, I'd sooner buy two more from Coastal Scents :/


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_I'm sheepish to admit that I'm probably the culprit who peer-pressured ilurvemakeup into buying her brushes TWICE from CS b/c of how much I raved and gushed over them.  At this point, though, I'm ambivalent.  

It wasn't until she pointed the smell out that I noticed this rather pungent wet-animal smell right after washing it.  Prior to this, I was a HUGE fan of the deluxe buffer (flat-top) because it's ridiculously cheap but so soft and it NEVER sheds.  I recall someone here saying they couldn't believe their brushes could be that soft for those prices, but they really are!  The deluxe buffer feels like a spa session.

The smell really got to me, though, and I sent an e-mail to Steve, co-founder of CS.  He promised he'd talk to the manufacturer.  This is a family-run business, btw, and Steve and Kathy, the founders, do all of the interaction w/the consumers.  I frequent their website forum and it's so obvious that they do their best to help their customers.  I even got gently reprimanded by them for not washing my brushes right after recieving them!  Based on the prices of their brushes, their accessibility for their customers and their exceptional customer service, I'm sure they've already been rather popular long before EnKore's video.

Their skunk brush is the first skunk brush I've ever tried so I couldn't give you a comparision or a very objective review.  There IS some shedding but I find it to be minimal and hardly a problem- then again, I only use this for heavily pigmented blushes like Everyday Minerals Sunday Brunch.  Around the 3rd time washing it, I noticed there was some bleeding in color.  

I also have their Angle Chisel Powder Brush and I haven't found any problems w/this one so far.  

I do want to point out that I'm SUPER CHEAP and dirt poor.  I mean, I've been eyeing the Everyday Minerals flat-top buffer but, even though it's only 10 bucks, I keep thinking "that's twice the cost of Coastal Scents~!" and that's why I'm so reluctant.  Until I find ways to improve my means, I'll never be able to justify dropping forty bucks for one brush.  

With that in mind, for what I'm paying, I think Coastal Scents brushes suit my needs.  I still have yet to hear of a stippling brush that matches up to the MAC 187.  From what I hear, even the LE one lacks in quality in comparison, so I'm under the impression that there is a good reason why the 187 is so expensive.  Until it becomes less painful for me to even think about spending half a Ben Franklin on one makeup brush, though, I'd sooner buy two more from Coastal Scents :/_

 
Hehe, np np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a sucker for good deals too. Just like my experience with ELF, I learned my lesson and stopped while I was ahead. The new pink handle brushes are tempting, but again I did not like the offer Kathy put in my email. Having to pay an extra S&H at my expense is annoying as hell as a consumer. She did promise me a new dispensing brush, but since Enkore's latest video craze, I've not gotten what was promised to me. So now I feel as though I've been put aside, whatever, I'm over it. POSH made a tiny mistake and they made sure I didn't go through the trouble of spending another penny on shipping it back, that is a customer service I wanted to expect from CS. The other thing that annoyed me about them is not posting my feedback on the brushes I had a bad experience on. They only seem to approve POSITIVE feedback, which is so UNFAIR! I really like to hear both positive AND negative to get a good idea of what product I'm getting myself into. Like I've mentioned several times, maybe MY badger was a defect. A defect that I threw out after the next day because it bled all over my beautiful white bathroom sink. The buffer brush till this day still has a nasty after smell. I use it once in awhile when my other brushes are dirty, but the application of it is not as good as my drugstore brands like EoB or EDM. Maybe I'm just not as active as they would like on their forums, but my cry for help were left unanswered since the whole Enkore bonanza-extravaganza and to me it's a rather low blow to make a promise to a customer... and till this day have waited for weeks... still no reply... no refund... no new promised brush. CS has officially been blacklisted on MY list. Don't let that stop you from testing them out though. Again I just have the worse luck in life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to add, yes they are soft, no doubt, but the application is horrible. Even the eyeshadow brush I got from them on that second purchase with the badger brush is terrible. It's soft yes, application might be too soft. Doesn't pick up enough shadows and shadows fall off the brush before it even reached my face.


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Damn I really want to receive my brushes now, lol! All the different opinions on these is making me anxious to try them out myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do already have a full sized authentic MAC 187 so I ordered the stippling basically as a back-up brush that I can use for MSF and powder products, I'll prob continue to use the MAC 187 for foundation. I don't like having to use my 187 for liquid and powder products because of product transferral, which can ruin powder blushes and cause them to become crusty.


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I received my brushes today! I was so excited about these. I just washed them and they are laying to dry, I haven't used them yet but will post a review more in depth once I have tried them all out. Going by look and feel alone, I am pleasantly surprised with them thus far...


----------



## Arisone (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

I ordered brushes late week and I received them today. The company even sent two samples of eyeshadow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I haven't used them yet but I will soon. I'm wondering if they will start to smell when I clean them. The flat bronzer brush has a very tiny gap when you move the bristles to the side. I did not see a gap when observing the deluxe buffer brush.

Edited to add: Just noticed a smell in the deluxe Buffer brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even want to say what it smells like. The eyeshadow brushes are okay for now.The flat bronzer brush is too soft to use with my MSF.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Well, I ordered on March 13, 2008, and haven't received a package from them. I emailed them 4 days ago, and I haven't received a response. I will have to call them up and ask them about the status of my order.


----------



## lil_kismet (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Looking forward to hearing your reviews on these brushes MissChievious


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I received my brushes today! I was so excited about these. I just washed them and they are laying to dry, I haven't used them yet but will post a review more in depth once I have tried them all out. Going by look and feel alone, I am pleasantly surprised with them thus far..._

 
I can't wait to hear your reviews


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_Well, I ordered on March 13, 2008, and haven't received a package from them. I emailed them 4 days ago, and I haven't received a response. I will have to call them up and ask them about the status of my order._

 
You can see the status of your order when you log in to your account. Mine were shipped the same day.


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

OK I haven't used all of mine yet but here's a couple of reviews of the ones I _have _used so far:

*Italian Badger Buffer Brush Large:*




Price: $11.95

I've been using this with my mineral makeup and MAC Studio Fix powder. So far I think this brush is a great purchase. The hair is very soft but very dense. For those who have the MAC 182 brush, this is very comparable but has a few slight differences. Yes, it has a slightly unpleasant smell to it when washing, whereas the MAC 182 has no smell at all. But once it dries and while using it on my face, I don't notice the smell so in a way it doesn't matter to me. It doesn't smell nauseatingly disgusting or anything, but it does smell like animal air when it is wet.

What I like about this brush is that the edges are very precisely cut so it's great for contouring using the sides of the brush, whereas the MAC 182 brush has a rounded edge. It is also flat topped, whereas the MAC 182 has a rounded head, although the flat top isn't cut _quite _as well-precisioned as the MAC 182. This doesn't compromise the application though. I really like the flat top for getting into areas like right underneath the eye and around my nose.

This brush bled a bit when washing for the first time, but it didn't stain the white hairs or anything, and it didn't stain the colour on my face when using.

As for the handle, I don't find it heavy or hard to use at all. Great brush for the price and I would re-purchase.


*Italian Badger Chisel Powder Brush*




Price: $5.89

This is a nice blush brush with a relatively short handle (kind of like the MAC holiday brush set ones) so I like it for traveling or weekends away because it fits easily into a cosmetics bag. The bristles are soft and deposit the blush nicely. It's not as dense as the buffer brush of course but overall, a very useable blush brush. The bristles are not too fat and big either so it's good for applying the blush more precisely than maybe a larger blush brush. 

It has the same smell issue as the buffer, but again, it's not anything that I can't live with and doesn't really smell while using it on my face so I can overlook that. 

I would re-purchase.

*Large Paddle Face Brush*




Price: $9.95

This says it is made of natural hairs but I am really not sure. It might be natural fibre hair bristles, but it smells synthetic, although that could be the dye they used. It's not quite as soft as the Italian badger brushes, but it's note poke-y either. This had a weird very synthetic smell to it when washing it with baby shampoo and it did shed a bit when washing. I think it is the dye that gives off the weird smell, but I'm not sure. It bled a little bit when washing the 1st time but did not stain.

The brush hairs are cut into a contoured, slightly chiseled tip at the top. You could use this for finishing powder, translucent powder, or dusting away spillage. I've also used this for applying blush or just blending it out a bit. It is quite large so it's better to use for all-over application stuff.

I am undecided if I would re-purchase. It's not a bad brush, it's just not as versatile to me so I probably won't reach for it that much.

Update: I actually have been using the brush with my Blot powder to apply a light dusting over my face very lightly, and it works great for that, so I probably _would _repurchase.

*Duo Fiber Stippling Brush*




Price: $7.95

Now I know what you are all wondering: Can I buy this brush _instead _of shelling out the big money for the MAC 187 and it will work just as well? My response to that is: No. This brush looks very similar to the MAC 187 but as other reviewers have also noted, it is not as firm or as dense as the 187. The handle is also quite long which - while it isn't a problem for me at all - it may be to some people, especially if you want to use it very close up to a mirror. Personally, I don't have any issues with that so for me the long handle isn't a big deal, I also don't find it overly heavy or anything like that. I saw they now sell a new pink stippling brush on their website, so you might want to inquire if the handle is the same length as the black one if you think that will be an issue for you.

However, this brush does not perform the same way as my full sized authentic MAC 187 brush. It might be hard to actually _stipple _with it (like with cream blushes, CCBs, foundation) if that's what you want to do, because it's a tad on the softer side. The white hairs at the top give way much easier than the MAC one when you apply a bit of pressure. I admit I have not used it for liquid foundation yet, and I will update this once I have tried that. However, this works just about equally as well for other products like MSFs, blush, and highlighters, especially pigmented blushes that you want to apply lightly. For me it's ideal because I wanted two 187 brushes, one for liquid foundation, one for powders, without having to wash the brush between usage. So I will continue to use the MAC 187 for foundations, and use this Coastal Scents one for powders and highlighters. But again, it is not equal to the MAC 187, it is comparable but if you only want 1 stippling brush, I'd recommend the MAC one, even with the high price tag. So, if you already have the 187 and want a back-up brush so you can use one for liquids and one for powders for example and don't want to spend the money on a second 187, I'd say go for it. However, if you don't have any stippling brushes yet and are deciding between this one and the MAC 187, I'd say get the MAC one.

I would repurchase.



*Chisel Angle Fluff Shadow Brush*




Price: $2.00

I thought this would be very similar to the MAC 272 brush which I use all the time and _love_, but alas it is not. It's not very dense, doesn't pick up enough eyeshadow, and doesn't deposit the product as well as the 272. For $2.00 it might be good enough for a cheap travel brush or to have one as an extra when you are too lazy to clean your other eye brushes, but it's not the greatest. Especially for using in the crease it just kind of flops around and doesn't deposit the colour placement precisely.

I would not repurchase.




I will add reviews of the couple other brushes I bought when I have used them a bit more.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone tried the pink brushes from coastal scents? I'm sooooo tempted! They also seem a bit more dense than the other brushes.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_Has anyone tried the pink brushes from coastal scents? I'm sooooo tempted! They also seem a bit more dense than the other brushes._

 
I have the Kabuki one- it works great! It is so soft and pretty dense. It hasn't shedded yet either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My other pink ones should get here tomorrow or Wed.- I'll update once I try those out also.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 2, 2008)

^ cheers hun!


----------



## user79 (Apr 4, 2008)

Another review:

*Foundation Concealer Brush*
Price: $3.99





I'm not sure what the bristles are made of but they are synthetic (I think Taklon), which is actually preferred for concealer brushes as they don't soak up product. I've used this with my MAC Studio Finish concealer, and with a Clarins pen-type concealer. It applies easily, blends the edges out well, and can be used to sheer down heavy, more cakey concealers. It is a bit wider than other concealer brushes, but not in a negative way. I have been using this brush quite a bit and can't see any problems with it. It's great for getting into the inner corner of your eye, and the bristles are fairly firm to apply, but feel soft and not scratchy. Relatively short handle, which is convenient for applying the product close up to a mirror.

I would repurchase.


----------



## tin- (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I have the Kabuki one- it works great! It is so soft and pretty dense. It hasn't shedded yet either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My other pink ones should get here tomorrow or Wed.- I'll update once I try those out also._

 
I also have the pink kabuki and it's becoming one of my favourite brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't find an unpleasant smell when washing and it works great with my mineral makeup! 

I might try the other pink brushes too when I read more reviews.


----------



## Ikara (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been checking their site and it seems to me like they are really similar to crown brushes...  does anyone have both? how they would compare?


----------



## user79 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the main diff between Crown and this one is that CS ones have a lot of natural hair fibre brushes, whereas Crown have a lot more synthetic ones. I do think they have some of the same sets maybe?

Oh btw, Koren posted another video on these brushes, and in this one he reviews the pink handled brushes. He also compares the black duo fibre compared to the pink one and they do seem quite different, might be worth checking out if you want to get one.

YouTube - PINK Brushes?

Oh and he also posts:
 Quote:

  IMPORTANT: Ok, so, I have been playing with these pink brushes for about weeks now, and I thought I'd share my thoughts on them with you all. SO, enjoy!
Also:
1. I am not in any way, shape, or form, affiliated with these brushes, its manufacturer, or the company/store that sells them. If I am, they will NOT cost less than $10. So rumors are so NOT true.

2. I dont make commissions on these brushes either. I merely feature them for some of my viewers who can't afford expensive brushes at the moment. If I want to make commission, it will be on expensive stuff.

3. MAKE SURE to thoroughly WASH you brushes when you get them new. It doesnt matter if they're expensive or cheap, or name-branded. Wash with warm water and gentle shampoo and really lather the bristles much like washing your own hair.


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

I ordered some brushes 2 weeks ago and they still haven't arrived.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is the smell on the brushes just when you wash them? My kabuki brush has a skunky smell even when it's dry, makes it terribly hard to use. I have to just not breathe while I buff around the mouth/nose. I got a brush from here to replace it, I hope it doesn't have the same terrible smell. :x


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't tried the kabuki one from CS but the other ones with the funky smell don't really stink once dry, well unless you bury your nose in them. But when I use the brushes on my face, I don't notice a smell at all.

You should contact the website about your shipment. What method did you chose? Maybe it got hung up in customs at the border...




BTW, has anyone purchased the Sable or Badger brush set? How are they? I was thinking about mavbe getting one of those for using at work or when traveling...


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

I chose USPS First Class Mail International. I figured that if they weren't in today, I would send an e-mail. Generally things don't take this long to get to where I live, so I'm thinking that customs is probably the problem.

Thank you for the info about the brush smells.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 13, 2008)

I just placed an order with these guys. I ordered the pink duo fiber brush so I'll post a review once I've washed and used it. I also got the angle fluff eyeshadow brush too that I'll review also.


----------



## snads (Apr 13, 2008)

I've also placed an order! (I couldn't resist the Hype.)

My order included the Pink Kabuki, Italian Badgar Round Crease Brush and the Angle Blush Brush.

(I also bought the 88 Palette that I'm EXTREMELY excited for!)

I'll definitely review when I get the chance!


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 18, 2008)

I received my order a couple of weeks ago and am quite happy with most of my purchases. But only time will tell how well these brushes will hold up.  Here are my reviews of the ones I've used so far.

I agree with MissChievous, the IB Large Buffer Brush ($11.95) is a GREAT purchase! Its very soft yet dense and applies mineral foundation beautifully -- excellent for fuller coverage too. As already mentioned, the flat top cut of the brush makes it so much easier to get at the undereye area compared to rounded edge buffer brushes. I actually like it just as much as I like the MAC 182 for applying mineral foundation so far.  I've noticed a little bit of shedding but nothing too major.  In fact, I find it sheds less than my MAC 182. For me as well, the odour factor isn't an issue because its not noticeable when the brush is dry. 

I also purchased the Medium Chisel Fluff ($2.75) and I think its a great basic eyeshadow brush. Its great for packing colour onto small lids like mine (although if you have a larger area to cover, you might prefer the Large Chisel Fluff). Also good for highlighting the browbone area. The bristles are very soft and fairly dense.  For the price, I have no complaints and I probably would purchase again.

The Large Chisel Fluff (also $2.75) is just a larger, denser version of the medium version. Excellent quality and serves all the same purposes. I do find the bristles on this one to be significantly sturdier then the medium one (more densely packed). Another great purchase considering the low price.

The Angle Fluff brush is my least favourite of the lot.  Not dense enough, really soft but far too floppy, and doesn't deposit colour evenly or nicely. I can't see any other uses for this brush other than a basic light wash of colour over the entire lid. I would not depend on this brush for creasework of any kind and it is too floppy to effectively blend out eyeshadow.

I still have yet to experiment with the IB Round Crease brush and will review this at a later date.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 23, 2008)

Just to let you ladies know that I received my Pink duo Fiber stippler in the post this morning. I'm going to use it for a week or two and see how it fares and then I'll get a review done.


----------



## msashlay (Apr 24, 2008)

MissChievous, does your coastal scent stippling brush look like the one in the picture?   I got mine and the black hairs are much longer. 

I think the stippling brush from coastal scents was a great deal for only $7 (it was on clearance, regular $9) but it is not very much like the 187.  The white hairs on this one are very different from the 187 to me, so I'll probably only use this for powders.  None of my coastal scents brushes had an odor.  The Italian badger buffer brush was okay, but it could be a little softer.  The cheaper deluxe buffer brush feels softer to me. The Italian badger chisel and blending brushes are great eye brushes.  

Here are some pictures.  Sorry they are unwashed.  I was going to wash them before taking pictures, but I think it's easier to see the white bristles this way.  Please keep in mind that in the top/bottom pictures, it was taken at an angle, so the the 187 is closer to me and will appear a little bigger.

Here is a pic of the coastal scents brush (top) next to the 187 (bottom) and me in the green (Hello!  I've been a lurker for a year):





CS on the left, MAC on right.





Not very much alike to me, it looks and performance.

The best match I've found so far is Lumiere's Duo Fiber Optic brush.  They also have a Duo Fiber Optic Powder and Duo Fiber Angle, but don't get those because they are not as dense.  The Duo Fiber Optic brush costs twice as much as the CS brush, at $18, but I got it during one of their pre-buys.  I'm not sure how much it was during the pre-buy because I bought all of their brushes in one big set.

Lumiere's Duo Fiber Optic Brush on the top, MAC on the bottom





Lumiere on the left, MAC on the right





The bristles are MUCH more similar to MAC's.  It's a bit smaller than the 187, but not as small as the 188. 

In terms of handle length, the CS is the longest, then MAC, then Lumiere.

I also have the 187SE, and Lumiere's Angle and Powder Duo Fiber (Actually I have almost all of their brushes from that pre-buy) if anyone wants pic comparisons. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to take over your thread, MissChievous!

EDIT: Someone pointed out to me that they discontinued this brush and replaced it with a new one.  Maybe the new one is much better!  I wish I had known they were going to do this!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow..the CS stippler looks so...flimsy compared to the 187..I've made up my mind not to get it


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok I did a full review of the Pink Duo Fiber Powder Stippler on youtube. Lol it's so long it's in two parts but I wanted to be thorough.

Here's the link to part one - YouTube - Review: Pink Duo Fiber Powder Stippling Brush Part 1

Part two is a video response to that. I hope you guys find it useful and if you have any questions about it, let me know.

Edit: because the video showed up on here I'll post part two as well heh.

YouTube - Review: Pink Duo Fiber Powder Stippling Brush Part 2


----------



## bebixlove (May 11, 2008)

any reviews on the new fiber brush they are selling now?
it looks more firmer , which i would def. get. if its better than the one they were selling before


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried the retractable brushes they sell?











I'm thinking of getting these for travel or for my purse to carry along.


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2008)

I just ordered both of those retractable brushes. One for applying my pressed face powder, one for touching up blush on the go. Can't wait for them to arrive, this is so much more sanitary when the bristles can be retracted. I can't believe the amazing prices they have...brushes are so overpriced here in Switzerland. Even the cheap crappy synthetic ones from drugstores are more expensive than having them shipped all the way from the USA here to me from Coastal Scents. LOL


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 16, 2008)

I just got my brushes today. I ordered 187 dupe, Italian Badger Buffer and Synthetic Angle Blush brush. So I will wash them tonight, give them a try and i will post the review on them. So far they all are very soft, have a little smell of paint like smell.

*Little Update*
I just washed my new brushes.
187 dupe one was the worst one during the bath time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was shedding like crazy; some blackish/bluish dye came out of it.
Italian Badger Buffer did shed a little and a little dye came out also.
Synthetic Angle Blush was the best one out of all. It did not shed at all, I even tried to pull some of the hairs out and nothing! I ordered it because I never had an angle blush brush and I think this one is the winner out of all of them. Pleasant surprise! 

P.S. They all smelled just like any other brushes. 187 dupe maybe had a little bit more "paint like" odor. I will try them out tomorrow, I hope they will be as good as they are suppose to. To be continued.


----------



## Nox (May 23, 2008)

LOL, I think everyone and their mother's brother saw that EnKore video.  I also jumped to Coastal Scents and bought a full makeup brush set, and the 187 dupe.  I was very pleased with my purchase.  My 187 dupe became unglued, but I repaired it with a permanent epoxy and it's as good as new.  Definitely worth it for $7.  

Korin better be enjoying a good cut for free promo on YouTube, because that site is now getting PAID!


----------



## lil_kismet (May 24, 2008)

As promised, here is my review of the IB Round Crease brush. It is a quality brush! Very soft and dense enough (although I think it could be improved if it were slightly denser).  Works great for applying colour from lashline to crease line and serves wonderfully for overall blending, especially smoking out your outer crease colour. I would imagine it would also work excellent for the initial crease application for those with well-defined creases.  For my small asian eyes with barely defined creases, however, I find the brush to be a little too big and need something smaller/more precision oriented (such as the MAC 219 pencil brush) for crease application.  This brush deposits colour smoothly and evenly.

I recently placed another order for some more brushes, but will review them at a later date.  Although, I will mention that I have received and washed the Deluxe Buffer Brush ($4.25) and it smelled just AWFUL from the moment I took it out from the package! It smells like the very strong stench of being on a farm even after two very thorough washings.  If you think the Italian Badgers smell bad, this one is a hundred times worse, in my opinion.  Also, the badgers aren't at all smelly when they are dry, unlike the Deluxe Buffer.  While the brush hairs are extremely soft and would probably work wonderfully at buffing in powders, I will not be using it until the strong farm-like stench is almost gone.  It even made my hands smell from working large amounts of shampoo into the brush hairs.  Perhaps I'll try Enkoremakeup's deodorizing method for this brush, which will be a first for me -- I've never felt the need to deodorize *any* of my brushes with anything other than shampoo until I got this Deluxe Buffer from CS...


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2008)

I bought 2 more brushes:






Retractable Deluxe Black Kabuki
Price: $8.95

I bought this for my portable makeup bag to take to work, etc. For hygenic reasons I wanted a retractable brush to use for my pressed powder for touch ups. I think retractable brushes are better for make-up bags because they won't get lint and stuff in the bristles.

When washing, a lot of dye came out of the bristles, so I had to wash it with shampoo 3 times. On the 3rd wash, no further dye came out so I think that issue is taken care of.

This brush is good enough for pressed face powder, probably too thick for blush application though. The bristles are not as soft as I would like and are not made of natural hair, I think. It's not dense enough to use as a propper kabuki so it's not ideal for buffing, but for just touching up your powder, it works fine. The retractable mechanism also works fine, and the hairs seem securely in place.

I would repurchase, just because it was cheap, and gets the job done.






Retractable Face Powder Brush

Price: This brush is closing out sale and out of stock now.

I puchased this to use for blush in my travel cosmetics bag. A lot of dye came out when I washed it, so again, numerous shampoo washes were needed. When I washed it, a ton of the bristle hairs also came out as well. It seems really flimsy and like the bristles are not well attached to the base. The brush is really floppy and a weird shape. It's _just ok_ for blush, but not really a great blush brush. I didn't like this one.

I would not re-purchase.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I used my brushes for a while now. And I made my mind.

*187 dupe* - I guess its not that bad for $7, but I will not buy it again. When I apply makeup on my face with this brush I have black hair all over my face. Its ok as a back up brush, but not good for everyday use.

*Italian Badger Buffer* - I love this brush!!! So perfect for bronzer & poweder. Its very soft.

*Synthetic Angle Blush* - Very nice brush also! No hair fall outs at all.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 31, 2008)

I just received my CS package... I got the *Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush* (the 187 dupe) and a *"mimi contour" brush* (I don't know why it's called that).  Shipping was about 2 days!  WOW, thats fast considering they are in Florida and I'm in Northern California.  I requested them to ship via USPS Priority (which is 2-3 day but NO guarantee).

* The *"mimi contour" *is nice.  You can add e/s or pigments to your lower lashline or define your crease (I guess a good way to put it would be... a cousin of Mac's pencil brush).  

* The *Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush*-- I'm disapointed.  MsAshlay had mentioned the same issues I'm noticing (she has pics- mines look like her's).  The white bristles are very short & thin (compaired to Mac's 187 and other people who own the same CS brush...
as if I got a defected brush).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I emailed the gal at CS today regarding my concerns... so I will post an update later!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 31, 2008)

I am SO GLAD I read this because I've been planning to do a CS haul [once they get those DARN pallets in] and I was planning on getting quite a few brushes too. My plans have been foiled :/ But in the good way, b/c now I won't waste my money! Thank you!


----------



## ohsewdizzy (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just ordered both of those retractable brushes. One for applying my pressed face powder, one for touching up blush on the go. Can't wait for them to arrive, this is so much more sanitary when the bristles can be retracted. I can't believe the amazing prices they have...brushes are so overpriced here in Switzerland. Even the cheap crappy synthetic ones from drugstores are more expensive than having them shipped all the way from the USA here to me from Coastal Scents. LOL_

 
o/t but girl your photographs are unbelieveable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! i am stunned and in awe! wow!
hugs sweetie!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 2, 2008)

eek! wish i had read this before i ordered brushes from this site! i ordered the synthetic brush set, it hasn't arrived yet and i ordered almost two weeks ago. although, i did choose the cheapest option and they are in florida and i am in canada. has anyone else tried the synthetic ones? and if anyone has returned anything what is their return policy like?


----------



## talste (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I am SO GLAD I read this because I've been planning to do a CS haul [once they get those DARN pallets in] and I was planning on getting quite a few brushes too. My plans have been foiled :/ But in the good way, b/c now I won't waste my money! Thank you!_

 
Lol, I'm reading this thread and a coastal scents email literally just hit my inbox to say the palettes should arrive this week, personally I think the palettes are over rated, they are they exact same ones you can buy on ebay from Bun Bun City


----------



## f!erce (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_Lol, I'm reading this thread and a coastal scents email literally just hit my inbox to say the palettes should arrive this week, personally I think the palettes are over rated, they are they exact same ones you can buy on ebay from Bun Bun City_

 
I ordered the shadow palette a few months ago and I never use it.  The shadows are too chalky for my liking.  I mean for the price I am sure you can make do but it has been added to the train case of purchases gone awry.


----------



## talste (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_I ordered the shadow palette a few months ago and I never use it. The shadows are too chalky for my liking. I mean for the price I am sure you can make do but it has been added to the train case of purchases gone awry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto ! I mean It would suite a girl just starting out in make up but I think any one expecting more would be very disappointed.

I do love their synthetic angle brush though, Mine gets used more than my 168 & 169.

the Italian badger buffer brush is great also for applying mineral make up foundation as the brush is the perfect size to swirl around the lid of a 30g jar.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 3, 2008)

lol speaking of coastal scents...when i got home yesterday my brushes were there! they seem alright. haven't tested them out yet though!


----------



## lil_kismet (Jun 14, 2008)

So, with my last order I purchased the mini italian badger travel set. The main reason I decided to purchase it was because I really wanted to have a travel sized dome-shaped powder brush.  To my dismay, however, the powder brush with the thicker handle was tapered and the blush brush with the thinner handle was dome-shaped.  I brought this to Kathy & Steve's attention (with pictures), and they sent out another set for exchange assuring me that the brushes would be the proper shape.  Unfortunately I received another set with a tapered powder brush and a dome-shaped blush brush.  I sent them an email saying I would happily send both sets back in exchange for a proper set.  Instead they have offered to let me keep both sets for the price of one.  So just be weary of this before taking the plunge and ordering it... the shape of the two face brushes are not what is pictured on their website (they are reversed in shape -- a tapered powder brush, and dome-shaped blush brush).

This is not to say that they aren't decent brushes. While I am disappointed that they did not turn out as what is pictured on their website (in my opinion, the two face brushes are falsely advertised), it's not a bad set of brushes by any means. 

I tried applying mineral makeup with the tapered powder brush and got good results, but not as nice as when I use the IB Large Buffer.  I got good coverage with this brush and it's very soft.  Overall, it is a good powder brush and I like that the entire set is so petite and portable.  

The blush brush I find to be a little too dense (since it is dome-shaped and because it is smaller and the brush handle is  significantly thinner, the brush hairs are VERY densely packed).  I prefer blush brushes to be a little less dense so that its easier to build up intensity.  This brush works fine, but just be careful not to pick up too much powder at once, unless you're going for a super concentrated application.  

The eyeshadow brush isn't the greatest. It's really soft and picks up powder nicely, but isn't dense enough.  Good for a light wash of colour to the lids and not much else. 

The mini round crease brush is a much better version of their full-size IB round crease brush.  It is denser and much more resistant than the full-size brush.  So soft and applies eyeshadow like a dream.

The liner brush is EXCELLENT with fluidline!  I would say it is on par with the MAC 266. 

The lip brush is good enough for me, although I generally don't wear pigmented lip products.  

And the spoolie is nice for separating lashes after applying mascara. It works fine as a brow groomer as well.

I'll keep updating as I put the other brushes I've bought to the test


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_Lol, I'm reading this thread and a coastal scents email literally just hit my inbox to say the palettes should arrive this week, personally I think the palettes are over rated, they are they exact same ones you can buy on ebay from Bun Bun City_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_I ordered the shadow palette a few months ago and I never use it. The shadows are too chalky for my liking. I mean for the price I am sure you can make do but it has been added to the train case of purchases gone awry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry you ladies aren't fond of them, different strokes for different folks.

I received mine a couple days ago and I really like it. I like experimenting with lots of colors and I just don't have the money to splurge on MAC right now. So it works for the time being. 

Besides the color pallet, I ordered the lip gloss kit. It's fun! I like creating my own colors and naming them LOL The ones I've made have turned out really pretty. I even managed to make a dupe of my favorite MAC gloss.

I ordered a set of brushes [the LE 17 pc one] so I'm waiting for those, they should come soon. I know I said I wasn't going to waste the money but I'm in need or some new ones so I thought I'd give them a try.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I just received my CS package... I got the *Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush* (the 187 dupe) and a *"mimi contour" brush* (I don't know why it's called that). Shipping was about 2 days! WOW, thats fast considering they are in Florida and I'm in Northern California. I requested them to ship via USPS Priority (which is 2-3 day but NO guarantee).

* The *"mimi contour" *is nice. You can add e/s or pigments to your lower lashline or define your crease (I guess a good way to put it would be... a cousin of Mac's pencil brush). 

* The *Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush*-- I'm disapointed. MsAshlay had mentioned the same issues I'm noticing (she has pics- mines look like her's). The white bristles are very short & thin compaired to Mac's 187 and also to other people with the same CS brush...
as if I got a defected brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I emailed the gal at CS today regarding my concerns... so I will post an update later!_

 
**6/13/08 Update:  
I've emailed CS twice and till now no email or call back!  
F*ck Coastal Scents!  I HATE them.  
Plus where the freak do they get thier brushes from?!  
Little kids in China make them!  (That's why it has that mothball/odd smell.)  I'm gonna shove thier "187" shit-looking brush up CS's ass!


----------



## user79 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_**6/13/08 Update:  
I've emailed CS twice and till now no email or call back!  
F*ck Coastal Scents!  I HATE them.  
Plus where the freak do they get thier brushes from?!  
Little kids in China make them!  (That's why it has that mothball/odd smell.)  I'm gonna shove thier "187" shit-looking brush up CS's ass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My CS stippler doesn't look like that, the white hairs are longer, it _looks _nearly identical to the MAC 187. But it was the one with the long handle which they have since discountinued and replaced with the other ones.

And I say _looks _like the MAC 187, because it is def not of the same quality (which I made very clear in my review.) Anyone who thinks they are going to get the quality of a $40 MAC by buying this CS $8 one....well that's pretty naive. It's $8, come on let's be realistic here. I just can't really understand why people are complaining this much about the quality, what exactly do people expect for $8? If you want the quality of the MAC 187, then go buy that one, no $8 brush is going to be the same.






I love the MAc 187, but I think the CS stippler is great _for its price category_. At least the one I have. I still use my CS stippler brush all the time and am happy with it, as happy as I can be with an $8 brush.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_**6/13/08 Update:  
I've emailed CS twice and till now no email or call back!  
F*ck Coastal Scents!  I HATE them.  
Plus where the freak do they get thier brushes from?!  
Little kids in China make them!  (That's why it has that mothball/odd smell.)  I'm gonna shove thier "187" shit-looking brush up CS's ass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They get all of their brushes, along with make-up bags etc.. from Crown Brushes


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_My CS stippler doesn't look like that, the white hairs are longer, it looks nearly identical to the MAC 187. But it was the one with the long handle which they have since discountinued and replaced with the other ones.

And I say looks like the MAC 187, because it is def not of the same quality (which I made very clear in my review.) Anyone who thinks they are going to get the quality of a $40 MAC by buying this CS $8 one....well that's pretty naive. It's $8, come on let's be realistic here. I just can't really understand why people are complaining this much about the quality, what exactly do people expect for $8? If you want the quality of the MAC 187, then go buy that one, no $8 brush is going to be the same.






I love the MAc 187, but I think the CS stippler is great for its price category. At least the one I have. I still use my CS stippler brush all the time and am happy with it, as happy as I can be with an $8 brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the "long" handle one... so I dont know what the hell CS is trying to pull with the "discontinued & replace" game.  
Considering I have nicely contacted them numerious times, no one has responded to me.  I wish CS would be more responsible with thier customer service.  

My brush looks no where near Mac's & Sephora's stippling brush-- it looks as if it's another brush.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 16, 2008)

well...well...well...

I just got my order today...I order both new palettes, neutral and shimmer one...the first one its great and the other its blah to me..plus one of the eyeshadow was broken so everything was mess!!!!

I ordered 9 brushes, just got 7!!!!!!!! two was missing (Im so sad), I just sent them an email, but everybody said that their custumer service its not very good...the quality of the brushes its ok for the price....this are not the best brushes but they are really cheap....I dont regret of this purchase and I do recommend to buy the brushes....but I wish they were more professionals with their service..


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 16, 2008)

oh...and I almost forget!!! they SMELL...OMG...grosssssssssss


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 16, 2008)

after reading this thread i definetly and happy i stayed away from the hype. 
id definetly rather spend the cash on something i know will be quality


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL Damn everyone keeps saying they stink. Bleh.

I'll probably get mine tomorrow. Do they make your face stink? LOL I'm actually asking in seriousness. I can get over it if the smell doesn't transfer to me.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm glad I read this, too. I've been looking for some cheaper brushes as a back up set and thought about these but I'll keep up with the POSH and SK brushes instead.


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LOL Damn everyone keeps saying they stink. Bleh.

I'll probably get mine tomorrow. Do they make your face stink? LOL I'm actually asking in seriousness. I can get over it if the smell doesn't transfer to me._

 
They don't stink at all once dry and it doesn't transfer at all. I don't even find the smell _that bad_ for the Italian badgers when I'm washing them. I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Usually I am very sensitive to smells in general, this didn't bother me that much.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_ 
I ordered 9 brushes, just got 7!!!!!!!! two was missing (Im so sad), I just sent them an email, but everybody said that their custumer service its not very good...the quality of the brushes its ok for the price....this are not the best brushes but they are really cheap....I dont regret of this purchase and I do recommend to buy the brushes....but I wish they were more professionals with their service.._

 

Well I sent them another email early this morning, and I already get an email from them with the tracking# of the new package with the two missing brushes!!! yay!!! the shipping was very fast so I guess I wll get them maybe this wednesday...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the smell....just the Flat buffer Italian badger its going to need another wash...the other are just ok....


----------



## lil_kismet (Jun 17, 2008)

My IB buffer brush doesn't smell at all anymore.. if anything, it smells faintly of baby shampoo/MAC brush cleanser (I spot cleanse with brush cleanser, and deep cleanse with baby shampoo)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_They don't stink at all once dry and it doesn't transfer at all. I don't even find the smell that bad for the Italian badgers when I'm washing them. I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually I am very sensitive to smells in general, this didn't bother me that much._

 
Ohhhh I see. That makes more sense.

I received my brushes today! I cleaned them and they smelled a little funky but once they were dry they were fine. No shedding either. 

I'm excited to put them to use and see how well they work. They are very nice and soft!


----------



## Shenay (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright my Coastal Scents brushes just arrived this morning. Ordered them on the 10th of June. I have not tried them out as they are still in the processing of drying. Part of my loot:
*Synthetic Angle Blush and Define
-This is softer than I expected it to be. Really super soft. Great for bronzers or blushes. I prefer using angled brush for my blushes =) Its not super dense but a good amount enough to pick up the blush color.
No shedding, bleeding at all. There's a lil unpleasant smell but still tolerable.
*Pink Oval Taklon Lip Brush
-I bought 2 of this, one for my eye shadows and one for lipstick. Quite soft, and tiny as I expected it to be. Great for outer V.
*Pink Oval Fluff Shadow Brush
-This brush is quite huge imo for my eye area, unless I apply an all-over color. Really dense, but this was the only brush that bleed abit. Will probally use this to shade the side of my nose =)
*Italian Badger Chisle Fluff Brush
-Looks like a basic e/s brush to me. Shed a lil, not as dense as I expected it to be.
*Pink Kabuki Brush
-Really super soft & it will be great for setting my mu with l/p. Nyways its quite dense and I love the color of the bristle x)

HTHs


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am on the website looking around, I think I am going to order some brushes.  Any recommendations as to which ones I should get?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

ok...I'm looking for a buffer brush to apply my pressed powder.  I'm thinking about either the Italian Buffer, Synthetic Wide Buffer or the Deluxe Buffer....any suggestions?


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ok...I'm looking for a buffer brush to apply my pressed powder.  I'm thinking about either the Italian Buffer, Synthetic Wide Buffer or the Deluxe Buffer....any suggestions?_

 
I have the Italian flat topped Buffer brush, the large one, and I think it's a great one. I don't have the other ones you mention so can't compare tho.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^thanks Miss....I was leaning towards that one anyway, lol


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Mine smelled like dirty wet dog. My first purchase from them was the flat top buffer brush with black handle and it took me over a week of constant washing to get the smell out. I decided to keep it because it didn't shed like the badger did. Downfall is it took me awhile to convince myself to use it when it had the strong foul odor. I was told I might of gotten a bad batch, but twice in a row was rather disappointing and annoying on my end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

EnKore has a video on how to destink your brushes.  I'm at work right now (no access to youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )or I'd post it.  I haven't tried it, but I've done his brush cleaner, and I trust him, so I'm sure it works.

I have the dual fiber brush (187 dupe) and I really like it.  It's true it sheds (and the website even says that) but it didn't have a funky smell after I deep cleaned it the first time (with just baby shampoo).  It picks up the color really well (it may go on light for some of you non pigmentally challenged people.  I'm an NC 15/20 so I need something that lightly deposits color for easy building.  It doesn't shed as much as I thought it would...it's mostly the first time I use it after cleaning.  For $7 though, I'm okay with that.  Beats the MAC price tag, and it works super well for me.

I have a couple of their eye brushes (224 and 219 dupes) and I only really like the 219 dupe, and even with that one, I'm probably going to buy the MAC one.  The point is not as stiff/thick as I'd like it to be.  And the 224 brush, honestly, is kind of worthless.  I can only use it for pigments, if I want a super light dusting.


----------



## Dottles (Sep 25, 2008)

What are Crown Brushes like guys?


----------



## Korms (Sep 29, 2008)

I finally caved in in purchased some brushes from Coastal Scents.  I must point out the exceptionally quick shipping times to the UK.  I have placed two orders with CS so far and have recieved both packages within a week.

The first order was the *Supreme Synthetic 15pc Brush Set With Case *and the *Synthetic Angle Blush and Define*.

The 15pc set was _okay_ for the price of $24.95.  The Tapered Powder Brush and Tapered Blush Brush feel a bit scratchy, like the synthetic hair was manufactured to resemble natural hair.  They are certainly not soft, not even a little bit.  Both powder brushes washed well, I experienced very minimal shedding and no smell.  The various eye brushes included in the set are all firm, there are no fluffy brushes suitable for blending in this kit.  I have not used the foundation brush yet so cannot comment on how it applies liquid foundation, however the bristles seem a bit flimsy so I imagine it will yield a streaky result.  

The Synthetic Angle Blush and Define is lovely.  Really soft and dense.  I have been using this for contouring and it produces a very natural, soft effect.  I only need to dab the brush into my powders to pick up enough product.  I would re-purchase this one for sure.

The second order from CS contained the *Sable Blending Brush*, *Tapered Crease Eye Brush *and the *Silver Fiber Duo Stippling Brush*.

I must point out that I have never used a MAC brush before, so cannot make any comparisons.  Both the Sable Blending Brish and the Tapered Crease Eye Brush work well for blending, I find that I have good control.  They aren't scratchy, but are not so soft that they smudge eyeshadows too much.  The Stippling Brush is nice for applying blush, I haven't tried it out with liquid products yet but it doesn't seem dense enough to apply smooth coverage.

I'm fairly certain these brushes are Crown Brushes, however purchasing from CS is so much easier that purchasing direct from Crown.


----------



## saba (Nov 19, 2008)

hi everybody , i,m not sure if its da right thread , but i just wanted to know how much is S& H if u order something like coastal scents pallette ? i live in ny , so any help out dere ?


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 19, 2008)

They give you shipping costs when you add items to your cart and put in your zip code before you check out so you know how much it will cost.


----------



## leighmc04 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_That is the main reason why I did not bother doing an exchange/return, they had asked me to cover s&h... makes no sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wrote reviews for the brushes I got, they did not publish it so go figure... *sigh* Guess they will only publish good reviews, which is kinda sad... but hey that's advertising hehe_

 
hey just looking to know what eye makeup u were wearing when u done your video were u got stila eyeshadow book and gloss, your eye makeup was so pretty, maybe u will do more videos, i just love love love a really pretty neutral eye


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 4, 2009)

Is the *Italian Badger Round Crease Brush* smaller than the MAC 219???


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Is the *Italian Badger Round Crease Brush* smaller than the MAC 219???_

 
No, the IB Round Crease is a bit larger in circumference and significantly fluffier than the 219.  The 219 has a pointed pencil tip, whereas the IB Round Crease has a rounded/dome-shaped tip.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been very happy with most of the brushes from Coastal Scents....they are great quality and inexpensive!

They come from Crown Brushes!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 6, 2009)

Thought I'd chime in.  I've been very happy with my CS brushes.  Can't quite compare them to the MAC dupes (as some of them supposedly are), but I can provide a pic:





Had no problems with shedding or stinking.  They're so nice that I have a few more on my wishlist to go back and buy later!


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought the CS 187 dupe and its not good for liquid foundation, but great for MSF.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 16, 2009)

the pink crease   brush is ahmazing, 
does anyone know if the black oval brush is the same size as the 214?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 16, 2009)

i wouldn't say the CS "226 dupe" is an exact dupe. The tapered point isn't as precise as the 226 (imo).


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_So today I watched EnKore's new video on these brushes:

Watch the video here

So I went to the website (Coastal Scents) and bought a few brushes there. I can't believe how cheap they are!! They have some natural bristle brushes, and some synthetic ones. And yes, they do international shipping.

They have a MAC 187 lookalike, and a MAC 134 lookalike! I bought both of those, plus a bunch of others! They have some synthetic, and some natural fiber brushes, they even have a pink kabuki brush with pink bristles! How cute.

I can't wait to get the order, just wanted to let you people know if you're looking for some cheaper alternatives. I just sent them a email before with a question, and I got a response about 5 minutes later, wow.

Has anyone else ordered from them? What did you think of their brushes?


Oh btw, their website is very slow at the moment because apparently the server is overloaded. But it's worth the wait, imo._

 
I have tons of CS brushes and I've not gotten a bad one yet. Just read the reviews of each brush as you browse and let those be your guide.


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_So today I watched EnKore's new video on these brushes:

Watch the video here

So I went to the website (Coastal Scents) and bought a few brushes there. I can't believe how cheap they are!! They have some natural bristle brushes, and some synthetic ones. And yes, they do international shipping.

They have a MAC 187 lookalike, and a MAC 134 lookalike! I bought both of those, plus a bunch of others! They have some synthetic, and some natural fiber brushes, they even have a pink kabuki brush with pink bristles! How cute.

I can't wait to get the order, just wanted to let you people know if you're looking for some cheaper alternatives. I just sent them a email before with a question, and I got a response about 5 minutes later, wow.

Has anyone else ordered from them? What did you think of their brushes?


Oh btw, their website is very slow at the moment because apparently the server is overloaded. But it's worth the wait, imo._

 
I have many of their brushes and I love them. They ship really quick and you can choose your method of shipping, even first class mail - so it is a good deal! Just read the reviews as you browse through and let them be your guide.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 5, 2009)

CS seems to have restocked a lot of the brushes that are "always" out of stock, in case anyone has been waiting for one of those. I just ordered some blending and eye liner brushes.

The customer service is really good. In my last order I accidentally got a flat e/s brush instead of the crease brush I ordered and they asked me to send them a picture of the brush I got and once I did they quickly replied that they would send out the right brush. And I get to keep the other brush as well - which is good because I always go for the more "special" brushes and buy too few of the basic ones.


----------



## MelmoK (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried their Deluxe Reptile Brush sets? 
YouTube - Coastal Scents Brush Set Review

I'll admit this does interest me.


----------



## Cat Von Arre (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: ***Coastal Scents brushes - 187 dupe plus others! Great prices****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think it was called USPS International Priority

I think there was a cheaper option too, International First Class or something like that, but there's no time given how long that takes._

 

USPS International First Class took me 2 weeks to get them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Good thing he brushes came out ok..._


----------

